# Remote Coding/Billing



## elarse01 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi! Very interested in trying to find a Remote Coding or even Billing position where I can work from home. Not sure where to begin and want to start with a credible company that I can stay and grow with. At one point I spoke to woman about it and she worked for a company she loved and gave me her information but at the time I was not looking for that work, I no longer have her information or the name of the company. I have an Associates of Applied Science in Medical Coding and Billing. I also have my CPC-A and have worked in the medical Billing field for the last 3 years. Looking for some insight so if anyone could point me in the right direction that would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## Jennallen (Sep 7, 2016)

Try the coding network they are always hiring.


----------



## jeanh (Sep 7, 2016)

*Remote Coding*



elarse01 said:


> Hi! Very interested in trying to find a Remote Coding or even Billing position where I can work from home. Not sure where to begin and want to start with a credible company that I can stay and grow with. At one point I spoke to woman about it and she worked for a company she loved and gave me her information but at the time I was not looking for that work, I no longer have her information or the name of the company. I have an Associates of Applied Science in Medical Coding and Billing. I also have my CPC-A and have worked in the medical Billing field for the last 3 years. Looking for some insight so if anyone could point me in the right direction that would be great!
> 
> Thanks.



There is a group on facebook Jobs for American Medical Coders (FAMC) its a closed group, you will need to request to be added, but is very good group always alot of job postings and also once excepted there is a list of companies that hire remote coders under a tab marked files. If not a member something to check out!

Best of luck with the job search


----------



## tamekas2003@yahoo.com (Sep 12, 2016)

*Remote Billing*

Hi there, 

My company is always hiring remote billers and coders. You can look on their site and apply, www.nuesoft.com. Good luck


----------



## anned66 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Coding jobs*

As anyone heard about the "Mommy online jobs"?
This seems like a scam --you have to pay for a job?
please help me...


----------



## twizzle (Sep 14, 2016)

Jennallen said:


> Try the coding network they are always hiring.


I have 8 years of experience in multi-specialty coding and auditing and have applied to TCN for coding or auditing positions on at least six occasions. I never,ever heard back from them so I won't waste my time again.

They are a difficult company to get into and certainly won't entertain hiring coders with an apprentice designation and limited experience.

My advice to the coder trying to find the remote position is to get at least 3 years of coding experience under your belt before considering remote jobs. This is a general requirement across the board but a very few companies will take on inexperienced coders for remote work but it's rare.

Get coding experience first. The more the better.


----------

